# Some recent pictures



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

He loved going antiquing


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

He likes barbeque too 
(he didn't really get any)


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

We took 2 days to get home. Stopped in Kentucky at Shaker Village Pleasant Hill. It was raining...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mr. B sure is a good looking boy, great pictures.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks like he wants to EAT barbecue!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! Mr. B is so handsome!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Otter said:


> He likes barbeque too
> (he didn't really get any)


Not even a taste??


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

What a gorgeous boy! You must get comments all the time on him.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos of the very handsome Mr B!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

cwag said:


> Not even a taste??


Nope. Not even a little.
:|


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Otter said:


> Nope. Not even a little.
> :|



Honey thinks My B should visit on Saturday, she helps me bbq so she always gets a small bite of dinner.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great photos of your beautiful Mr B, and you big meanie for not even giving him a little taste of the barbecue... LOL :grin2::wink2:


----------

